# TB500 is on SALE NOW!!  $30 bucks per unit!! Iron Mag Research



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 19, 2017)

Friends, 

*TB500 is only $30 per unit over at Iron Mag Research right now!!!*

*"WES15" at checkout gets you 15% off all items!!*

Buy  3 of these and get 1 FREE! (simply add 4 to the cart to redeem this  offer)  Even better, type my code in on top of this at checkout and you  get 4 units of TB500 for $75 dollars!!!!


*Only 55 units in stock so this won't last long!!
*
*LINK TO BUY*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/thymosin-beta-4/






*Bac Water*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/bacteriostatic-water/


----------

